# Best fullfillment for Shopify?



## warehouse (Jul 23, 2018)

Best fullfillment for Shopify? Seems to be a lot out there - any good/dependable experiences?


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Still not get any? If you will get any, would you please share its benefits and performance here?


----------



## Jasetees (Aug 30, 2018)

I will join this thread too, as I have an interest in peoples experiences in shopify fulfillment services.


Recently I have started to use printful and as far as i know this is the most popular. There has been some negatives mentioned by others that use them (mainly delivery time to customers). 


When i looked at printful and others - printful come up on top personally in regards to the good, bad and ugly with them all.


Printify seems to be another good option to look at.



You actually don't have to only use one company for shopify.


I am too new at using printful to give much information on delivery etc, but using the app to upload and sync with shopify has been easy and good to use. 


Watching this thread.

Thanks
Jason
My site for shirts: Teehirtyful


----------



## SilkyDangles (Jul 31, 2018)

I use printful. 

I haven't actually sold anything yet, but that's what I decided to use after reading a ton of reviews on a bunch of different dropshippers.


----------



## fishonpg (Feb 8, 2019)

I use Custom Cat with Shopify. I have low volume so far, but the quality seems very good. I also think their design tool is the easiest to use. When I did have a print issue for one customer, they quickly reprinted and sent a replacement without any runaround. I also like the sheer number of products available to choose from. I sent test orders to all of the big players before deciding on Custom Cat. The overall service and quality were very good.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here is custom cat's site


----------

